# Looking for a crewed charter for 4 in BVI/USVI 2nd week in Jan 09



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I noticed a lot of captains check this forum.
We are 2 couples from NYC looking for 
a crewed charter in USVI (Tortolla, st. john) for a week
starting 1/4, 1/5, 1/6, 1/7. 1/6 or 1/7 start is 
prefered.
Please email me at "[email protected]" with
your boat links, availability dates and rates.
Thank you.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

*Crewed Charter.*

I would recommend contacting one of these two captains. They are colleagues of mine and are excellent mariners.

Captain Chris Winter: [email protected] (Lives in the NYC Metro area)

or

Captain Keith Jackson: [email protected]

Captain Andrew Seligman


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

*I can help*

please call me at 340-513-3174 or go to my website at gypsysailing dot com
I run a smaller monohull based in st thomas, but have access to several larger boats that would be perfect for your group.
Capt. Bob White


----------

